# iPod Generation 4



## Krynn (17 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

Si j'ai bien suivi la logique Apple, le but est de vendre des iPod grace a ITMS. Mais quand le marché sature, il n'y a qu'un seul moyen pour en revendre. C'est de sortir une nouvelle generation. alors c'est pour quand cette mise a jour. Avant ou Apres noel?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2003)

Je pense que l'annonce récente des accessoires de Belkin (enregistreur vocal et stockage de photos) donne déjà une plus-value à l'iPod et élargit ses possibilités... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





D'autant plus que l'iPod a été mis à jour souvent cette année... Disons mars 2004 pour la prochaine?


----------



## HAL1 (17 Novembre 2003)

Hello,

Personnellement je pense surtout que l'iPod sera mis à jour lorsque ses ventes diminueront de façon importante. Pour Apple, l'iPod n'est pas (plus) un gadget pour satisfaire les fans, mais un produit rentable qui offre une excellente visibilité à la marque.

Le but pour la Pomme d'après moi est donc de rentabilisé un maximum son lecteur MP3, et par conséquent tant que celui-ci se vend bien et remporte l'adhésion des critiques (ce qui est le cas à présent) il n'y a aucune nécessité de le mettre à niveau. Au moment où le public commencera à trop regarder vers les appareils concurrents, proposant souvent plus de fonctions, Apple sortira une version améliorée.

Pour l'instant l'iPod règne en maître sur ce marché...

Salutations,
A+


----------



## qslprod (18 Novembre 2003)

d'aprés moi (simple avis subjectif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
la prochaine maj de l'ipod sera plus conséquente que la précédente en terme de nouveaux services et cela afin de s'aligner sur la concurrence.

Croire qu'apple ne renouvelera pas rapidemment son matos meme si il marche,  c'est mal connaitre la stratégie de la marque. Apple se positionne comme precurseur et ne laissera personne preampter ce marché. 

Je pense plutot qu'elle reinvestira aussi tot et osera relevé le defi d'un ipod encore plus innovant histoire de laisser la concurrence sur le carreau.

Apple n'a pas l'habitude de dormir sur ses lorriers.
Elle crée carrément de nouveaux usages au delà même des innovations technologiques.

A+


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Novembre 2003)

qslprod a dit:
			
		

> Apple n'a pas l'habitude de dormir sur ses lorriers.



.....Ce doit être plus sympa de s'endormir sur Lorie


----------



## qslprod (18 Novembre 2003)

lauriers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais où avais je la tête...


----------



## cham (18 Novembre 2003)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> .....Ce doit être plus sympa de s'endormir sur Lorie



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que l'annonce récente des accessoires de Belkin (enregistreur vocal et stockage de photos) donne déjà une plus-value à l'iPod et élargit ses possibilités...


Mouais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La fonction Dictaphone à xx  en plus, c'est limite comme plus value.


----------



## VKTH (20 Novembre 2003)

Dormir sur Lorie ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2003)

AmitiYoti a dit:
			
		

> Dormir sur Lorie ?



Non. S'endormir....nuance


----------



## cham (21 Novembre 2003)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> Non. S'endormir....nuance



C'est d'une puissance ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je m'étrangle de rire...


----------



## minime (26 Novembre 2003)

Krynn a dit:
			
		

> Mais quand le marché sature, il n'y a qu'un seul moyen pour en revendre. C'est de sortir une nouvelle generation. alors c'est pour quand cette mise a jour. Avant ou Apres noel?



Une dépêche de MacRumors (publiée sur la page regroupant les rumeurs les moins sûres) suggère la sortie d'un iPod 5 Go à petit prix le 28 novembre, en prévision de Noël.


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Un Ipod pas cher avec 5 Go ca m'irait ...


----------



## alex42 (27 Novembre 2003)

De bonne source, il sera effectivement à 100$ ce nouvel Ipod !


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (27 Novembre 2003)

Et si tous ceux qui ont dit : à ce prix j'en veux un, le délai de livraison va être pâques 2004  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin qu'ils le fassent leur ipod à 100$, ils vont voir ce que ça peut donner bon produit, forte demande et bon prix : un carton.

Laurent


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

alex42 a dit:
			
		

> De bonne source, il sera effectivement à 100$ ce nouvel Ipod !




Oui mais en Euros ? Je ne penses pas a 100 Euros malheureusement .


----------



## Juste en passant (27 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Je ne penses pas a 100 Euros malheureusement .



En tenant compte du taux de change et de la TVA, ils pourraient même le faire à 99 ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




100 $ = 84  HT

84  x 1,206 (TVA) = 101,34  TTC....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2003)

J'achete !


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Novembre 2003)

1250 morceaux pour 100 euro, pas mal


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Il sort pas ...


----------



## gribouille (28 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Il sort pas ...


toi tu peux par contre... allez


----------



## gwena (28 Novembre 2003)

y'a rien!!!


----------



## pixy (28 Novembre 2003)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> J'achete !



moi aussi, demain?


----------



## Krynn (28 Novembre 2003)

Il est mon iPod a 100do, je ne le trouve pas :-(


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Et toi pour sortir une betise tu es toujours la ...


----------



## Yama (28 Novembre 2003)

moi j'aimerais bien un iPod qui fait telephone.
Bref plus besoin de passer de l'un a l'autre, support de TOUT les tel de ton carnet d'adresse.

Un truc qui se connecte facilement au GPRS pour recevoir tes mails en synchronisant tes comptes dans Mail.

Bref un truc que tu as pas besoin de configurer, un telephone parfait 

un tel qui passerait pas le casque : un truc minimaliste.

- 

sinon je pense que l'a fonction d'enregistrement direct via l'iPod ou via n'importe quel micro sera de la partie.

-

Faudra atteindre plus longtemps pour voir apparaître l'ITMS sur le iPod même si je pense que c'est une des grosse évolution a venir.... qui a parlé du retour de l'IMTS ou du GPRS 2


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2003)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aimerais bien un iPod qui fait telephone.
> Bref plus besoin de passer de l'un a l'autre, support de TOUT les tel de ton carnet d'adresse.
> 
> Un truc qui se connecte facilement au GPRS pour recevoir tes mails en synchronisant tes comptes dans Mail.
> ...



Je pense pas que ça soit dans les projets immédiats d'Apple. De plus le marché des télécommunications est complètement surchargé... Apple devrait conclure des accords les opérateurs de chaque pays, ça serait mission impossible. Déjà qu'avec l'iTunes MusicStore c'est pas facile...


----------



## vincmyl (28 Novembre 2003)

Exactement ca serait difficile de prendre des parts de marché dans ce secteur.
Moi je vois v-bien un iPod-PDA, un nouveau Newton associé a Inkwel mais bon....
J'attends janvier et la Macworld


----------



## minime (28 Novembre 2003)

Aujourd'hui aux EU c'est le Black Friday, le jour de soldes qui clot la semaine du Thanksgiving. On sera bientôt fixés, même ceux qui avaient 24 heures d'avance sur la rumeur.


----------



## Juste en passant (28 Novembre 2003)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aimerais bien un iPod qui fait telephone.





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je pense pas que ça soit dans les projets immédiats d'Apple.



Peut-être pas dans l'immédiat, mais n'oublions pas que le site suivant  ..... surprise ...... ;-) même à une bien étrange adresse ....


----------



## decoris (29 Novembre 2003)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> J'achete !



moi aussi, immédiatement.


----------



## tbfm (29 Novembre 2003)

Pour ma part, je crois plus à un iPod 4 avec écran couleur pour faire album photos et lecteur mov.
Et zou le hub numérique se complète : Ca ferait un seul périphérique pour iTunes, iPhoto et iMovie.

Il existe déjà : par exemple chez Thomson 

Vivement qu'Apple me sorte un truc comme ça !


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2003)

tbfm a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, je crois plus à un iPod 4 avec écran couleur pour faire album photos et lecteur mov.
> Et zou le hub numérique se complète : Ca ferait un seul périphérique pour iTunes, iPhoto et iMovie. (...)



Non, merci pas un de ces gadgets... Regarder ces photos et ses vidéos sur un écran de 5 centimètres? Ridicule...  et surtout pas érgonomique. Une sortie vidéo sur l'iPod, par contre, pourquoi pas.


----------



## tbfm (29 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Une sortie vidéo sur l'iPod, par contre, pourquoi pas.



J'imaginai bien çà comme çà !
Ca serait pratique pour emmener sa collection d'albums photos chez des amis, dans sa famille, ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et pour faire voir le film des vacances à trifouillis les oies.


----------



## takamaka (29 Novembre 2003)

je crois plus à rien, j'attends !


----------



## Yama (1 Décembre 2003)

de toute façon je pense que la prochaine mise ajour sera de l'ordre de la taille des disques.


----------



## corbuu (1 Décembre 2003)

moi franchement avant les videos et les photos... j'attends la radio sur l'IPOD.

Le jour ou ils integrent la radio dedans, je l'achetes de suite, et je peut vous dire que je connais bcp de gens comme ca.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2003)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> moi franchement avant les videos et les photos... j'attends la radio sur l'IPOD.
> 
> Le jour ou ils integrent la radio dedans, je l'achetes de suite, et je peut vous dire que je connais bcp de gens comme ca.



La fonction lecteur Mp3/AAC intéresse pas tes amis? Ça fait chère la radio.


----------



## corbuu (1 Décembre 2003)

non ce qui m'interesse et nous interesse est d'avoir la RADIO et la possibilité d'avoir des MP3 sur un DD.
Un IPOD avec en plus la radio.

Apres, l'ecran couleur je m'en contrefiches...


----------



## cham (2 Décembre 2003)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> moi franchement avant les videos et les photos... j'attends la radio sur l'IPOD.
> 
> Le jour ou ils integrent la radio dedans, je l'achetes de suite, et je peut vous dire que je connais bcp de gens comme ca.



Ouéééé une radio FM (les autres autres gammes d'ondes on peut toujours rêver). Si en plus Apple pouvait maitriser la technologie militaire extra-terrestre de la galaxie voisine, on pourrait se prendre à rêver du RDS...

Et pis une ch'tite prise micro (ou line in) pour enreg en 16 bits/41 kHz (c'est pas la lune) et un mini micro intégré pour des interviews, conférences, cours...

(Mode perso : et puis l'abandon de ces boutons à la con et un retour à des trucs qui "cliquent" à l'oreille et au toucher)

Cette nuit je vais faire des rêves érotiPodes


----------



## iMax (2 Décembre 2003)

Ils sont très bien les iPod 3 complétement tactiles...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2003)

Salut !
J'ai vu la rumeur du I POD pas chere 5Go dont la sortie etait prevu le 28 du moi dernier. Mais nous somme actuellement le 1/12 !! et pas de I POD 5Go en vu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alor esque c'etait reelement une rumeur infondé ou juste un retar ???  Parce que ce I POD je latten de pied ferme.

Voila @++


----------



## Claude number X (2 Décembre 2003)

Ca serait pas tres cool de la part d'Apple pour Belkin de sortir la prochaine génération d'iPod avec une entrée audio. Déja que le gadget ne fonctionne qu'avec la 3ème génération d'iPod.
J'ai rêvé de cette entrée audio 16 bit 44100 mais je vais m'assoir dessus pendant encore un moment sans doute.
Le micro Belkin a surement été developpé en partenariat tres étroit avec Apple et Belkin a quand même pas été trop stupide pour pas penser couvrir ses arrières.

Voila ma petite analyse à 0,02 


----------



## corbuu (2 Décembre 2003)

franchement je crois que si
-un micro était integré pour qu'on puisse enregistrer des petites bandes sons
- une radio était integrée

tout cela sur l'IPOD

Là je trouverait que ca vaut le prix de 550. Mais franchement, là ils se fichent de nous c'est completement clair.

Ces fonctions réunies sur une apareil, cela existe ? Moi si vous me dites oui, je l'achete de suite suivant le prix. (moins de 550)


----------



## minime (2 Décembre 2003)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> pas de I POD 5Go en vu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle a été postée en page 2 de MacRumors, il ne fallait pas trop y compter. Le 28 Apple a lancé une promo sur l'iPod... aux EU.


----------



## Krynn (11 Décembre 2003)

Voila la future releve des disque pour iPod
http://www.futura-sciences.com/sinformer/n/news2857.php


----------



## minime (11 Décembre 2003)

Il parait que pratiquement toute la production de disques 1,8" de Toshiba est utilisée pour l'iPod, d'autres fabricants suivent la voie de la miniaturisation, comme Hitachi, qui est en train de racheter la branche dédé d'IBM, et dont les disques ont été choisis par DELL pour équiper le Digital JukeBox.

iRiver et Creative Labs utilisent des disques Cornice de 1" seulement, à la capacité de 1,5 Go. Le disque 1" de Toshiba, déjà évoqué dans cette dépêche, pourrait bien finir dans une future évolution de l'iPod, mais la capacité des disques 1" est pour l'instant limitée à 4 Go environ, comme dans le cas du Microdrive d'Hitachi.

La capacité de l'iPod 3G atteignant déja 40 Go, les microdisques 1" ne pourraient pas remplacer les modèles 1,8", en tout cas pas avant quelques mois.


----------



## mac-warrior (13 Décembre 2003)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> Là je trouverait que ca vaut le prix de 550. Mais franchement, là ils se fichent de nous c'est completement clair.



Le disque dur seul de 40Go vaut déjà 170 Euros...


----------



## cham (13 Décembre 2003)

Point d'enregistreur de qualité, point de radio RDS, point de télécommande BT, point de video,...

Puis-je au moins espérer un rétro éclairage de la même couleur sur l'écran et les boutons ???


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2003)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aimerais bien un iPod qui fait telephone.





			
				corbuu a dit:
			
		

> moi franchement avant les videos et les photos... j'attends la radio sur l'IPOD.




Ben moi j'ai les 2 avec ca:









Nokia 8310 qui fait recepteur FM de tres bonne qualité

et ca:






L'iPod dans une poche, le Nokia dans une autre.
J'ecoute l'iPod dans le casque du 8310 via l'iTrip et si on me tel ca coupe la zic, je prend l'appel et hop c'est reparti quand je racroche. Si je veux ecouter les infos, zou je change la frequence du 8310..


----------



## cham (14 Décembre 2003)

Je l'ai aussi ce téléphone mais pour commander la radio c'est pas super ergonomique. Et puis c'est pas RDS, il faut connaître toutes les fréquences. Ou encore le casque bof bof (prise spéciale mini mini jack je crois). Enfin, c'est vrai que ça dépanne pour écouter qq infos ou un peu de musique, surtout quand on a pas (encore) d'iPod. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un iPod qui serait une véritable boîte à musique, tip top !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2003)

En avril dernier nombreux étaient ceux qui attendaient un iPod couleur. Certains sites s'étant fait l'écho de rumeurs au sujet de la technologie OLED (utilisée par Kodak) qui offre une image remarquable et une faible consomation. Ils en on été pour leurs frais...

Je pense que l'écran couleur serait loin d'être un gadget. Il permettrait de contrôler et classer ses photos en déplacement ou en vacances. Pour certains cela pourrait leur économiser un iBook sous-exploité... L'ergonomie s'ajouterait à l'économie des cartes photos.

Idem pour la vidéo. Personne ne prétend transformer l'iPod en salle de cinéma, mais là encore, pouvoir télécharger, transporter et gérer ses films serait génial. Comme un petit magnétoscope de poche en complément de sa caméra numérique ou de son lecteur DVD...

Le iPod est actuellement compatible avec iTunes, il ne faudrait pas jeter iPhoto et iMovie aux orties... Steeve Jobs a t'il dit que l'iPod se limiterait toujours à la musique? Non. De plus, la récente mise à jour de Quicktime plaide pour l'arrivée de l'image.

Pour la FM, cela pourrait se régler simplement en l'intégrant dans la télécommande comme le font certains concurrents.

Par contre l'entrée son est "le défaut majeur" de la gamme actuelle et l'utilitaire de Belkin offre une qualité insuffisante de l'ordre du gadget. L'intention est bonne mais Apple devrait transformer l'essai lors de la prochaine mise à jour.

Pour l'option téléphone, là encore l'écran couleur s'imposerait. Mais le problème de l'autonomie se poserait. Les Nokia offrent le MP3 tel un petit plus. La batterie de l'iPod étant déjà largement perfectible, si on lui colle en plus un téléphone dans les dents on risque de devoir la recharger 3 fois par jours. Je pense que cette fonction est antinomique avec le concept iPod pour le moment...
C'est sûr que télécharger des tubes en ligne tout en se balladant pourrait en ravir plus d'un...

La sortie de l'iPod couleur pourrait permettre à Apple de maintenir un modèle N/B pour se positionner de façon plus concurentielle sur le terrain exclusivement musical, tout en tracant la voie de la vie numérique et préserver ainsi son leadership...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2003)

Escuzez la fôte de siniature de mon préssédant mèçage. Il fo lyre "Surfer Libre" et non pas "Surefer Libre"


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Décembre 2003)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> Escuzez la fôte de siniature de mon préssédant mèçage. Il fo lyre "Surfer Libre" et non pas "Surefer Libre"



Si tu t'enregistrais, tu n'aurai pas ce genre de désagrément...


----------



## minime (19 Décembre 2003)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> pouvoir télécharger, transporter et gérer ses films serait génial.



Ça existe déjà :

<ul type="square">[*]Sony Giga Pocket PCVA-HVP20. L'écran est 1,5 plus grand que celui de l'iPod, l'appareil pèse deux fois plus lourd, il est plus encombrant, l'autonomie est divisée par deux. Il est vendu seulement au Japon pour l'instant, le prix serait de 478  TTC d'après clubic.
[*]Archos AV320 (et les autres), dans les 700 .
[/list] 



			
				Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> De plus, la récente mise à jour de Quicktime plaide pour l'arrivée de l'image.



Je ne vois pas pourquoi il y aurait forcément un rapport entre la mise à jour de Quicktime et l'iPod. Apple a peut-être quelque chose en labo, mais on en parlait déjà l'an dernier avant MWSF.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Décembre 2003)

Et pourquoi pas un autoradio Apple? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aimerais assez, je ne m'en sort plus avec mes md


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Décembre 2003)

Pour ceux qui auraient encore des doutes sur le futur iPod couleur, lire l'info suivante sur le site de macbidouille:

http://www.macbidouille.com/niouzcontenu.php?date=2003-12-20#7480

Dans l'annonces d'Apple pour l'iPod, il est bien fait mention d'AUDIO et de VIDEO.


----------



## bebert (21 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas un autoradio Apple?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les constructeurs d'autoradios devraient prévoir une entrée son en façade pour connecter nos lecteurs MP3 facilement !


----------



## Surfer Libre (21 Décembre 2003)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Si tu t'enregistrais, tu n'aurai pas ce genre de désagrément...



Me voilà enregistré, par contre, je n'ai pas trouvé où envoyer mon image personnalisée?


----------



## Foguenne (22 Décembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Les constructeurs d'autoradios devraient prévoir une entrée son en façade pour connecter nos lecteurs MP3 facilement !


C'est prévu sur la Peugeot 407.


----------



## iMax (22 Décembre 2003)

On avait une entrée son frontale sur l'autoradio Blaupunkt notre ancien Espace... (1993)


----------



## bebert (22 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> On avait une entrée son frontale sur l'autoradio Blaupunkt notre ancien Espace... (1993)



Et c'était prévu pour quoi à l'époque ? Branchement d'un lecteur CD ou MD externe ?


----------



## Foguenne (22 Décembre 2003)

Karaoke dans l'Espace...


----------



## bebert (22 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Karaoke dans l'Espace...



Yaka enlever les sièges !


----------

